# Stamping plans after review



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Curious on how you stamp plans for approval?

After the plans for a project are reviewed by the municipality's review staff and you stamp APPROVED, do you typically stamp every sheet or just the cover sheet? 

Some commercial plan sheets top 50+


----------



## steveray (Mar 1, 2019)

Just the cover


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 1, 2019)

Our stamps say reviewed by the "department" with the date that each department completed their review. Only the cover sheet is stamped although we only do electronic submission we can stamp every sheet with one click of a mouse. It is cleaner if only on the first page.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 2, 2019)

I do not approve plans, I review plans.  The word approved leads to trouble, "you approved the plans so it is ok to violate the code" on somthing I missed. 
2015 IBC


----------



## fatboy (Mar 3, 2019)

We review electronically and "stamp" "reviewed" on the front page, and have a local AHJ stamp we add to each page.........just so pages are not added, after the review.


----------



## Chad Coffelt (Mar 4, 2019)

Just the cover sheet and we attach the review letter to the back of the 1st sheet


----------



## mark handler (Mar 4, 2019)

We stamp every sheet
More than once, contractors have slip-sheeted non-reviewed sheets into their sets in the field.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 4, 2019)

mark handler said:


> We stamp every sheet
> More than once, contractors have slip-sheeted non-reviewed sheets into their sets in the field.



Mark, That's kinda what I thought, I've been on large jobs where the sub contractors have taken their bid plan sheets and copied them on colored paper without any city approval or reviewed stamps, then I have to verify the plans were what the city approved. 

Plans used for bidding and review are sometimes lacking DP stamps and are different from plans for construction and will not have revisions or corrections after the review. And when you ask for TWO sets of paper plans which one will be returned it's like you asked them to cut a sequoia tree down. I'm sure that's just the way it's done here... They also sometimes submit just the sheets that need revision, then I'm doing the plan binding for them. 

"Rascals!"


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 4, 2019)

If you use electronic plans then they are the copy the inspector accesses from his tablet, phone or whatever you use in the field and the contractor cannot change or add to them.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 4, 2019)

mt, I'll look into that, I sometimes take a picture of the plans using my I-phone on small jobs, I-pad would work pretty good. A drywall man said he loads the plans on his I-phone in case there not a plan set on the job. It's worked on few jobs.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 4, 2019)

mark handler said:


> We stamp every sheet
> More than once, contractors have slip-sheeted non-reviewed sheets into their sets in the field.



Same.   We stamp every plan sheet page due to finding altered plan sets in the field.  And we also stamp the cover page of bound engineering calculations and other supporting documents that are bound.  If they are loose sheets, we stamp each sheet.  In the field, if the inspector does not see our red stamp on the sheet, then the inspector may deny the inspection and request the "approved documents" be on site at the next inspection.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 5, 2019)

mark handler said:


> We stamp every sheet
> More than once, contractors have slip-sheeted non-reviewed sheets into their sets in the field.


This is our practice as well. It helps the "oh there is a more recent version" excuse when you're on site. 
There is not a more recent version until we have reviewed and approved the plans.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 5, 2019)

Every Page


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 5, 2019)

tmurray said:


> There is not a more recent version until we have reviewed and approved the plans.



Have this problem often. We require 4 copies 1 for P&Z, 1 for Fire Marshal, 1 for us, and 1 for the contractor. Hope to get digital some day!

We stamp front but may switch to every sheet with this resent issues with out of towners. Local guys bring in changes.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 5, 2019)

I guess I didn't need the APPROVED stamp and should have ordered a REVIEWED stamp instead. 

Where was the wealth of information two months ago?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 5, 2019)

We used to use "APPROVED" then thought that "REVIEWED" made more sense, we are not "approving"  someones bad design that may have got by review.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 6, 2019)

Every page here


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 6, 2019)

fatboy said:


> We used to use "APPROVED" then thought that "REVIEWED" made more sense, we are not "approving"  someones bad design that may have got by review.



I'll be changing my ways!


----------

